# Steam Beer.



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/1/04)

Went to a mates today and brewed a Californian Common (Steam beer).
Basically Pale malt, Crystal and cara-pils. Northern brewer hops all the way and Wyeast 2112. It is fermenting after just 3 hours  
Has anyone here attempted to brew one of these or at least tried one?
I would be interested on opinions if so.

Cheers and bollocks
TDA


----------



## Barry (19/1/04)

Good Day
I have made several over the years and have one now that is about 6 weeks old.
Made with pale malt 4.5 kg, dark munich 0.5 kg, crystal 0.4 kg; NB hops to 41 IBU with WLP810 San Fran. I have never tasted a commercial example but all mine have been good without being outstanding. I don't know if it is because of the style, my tastes or the way I make it. It tastes like the style guide IMHO and it is something different. It could be a lot better with Tettnanger for arome but then it wouldn't suit the style.
Anyway the WLP810 is a great, easy to use and forgiving lager yeast.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/1/04)

Thanks for that Barry. Did you cold condition at 10C as recommended by Ray Daniels?

TDA


----------



## Barry (19/1/04)

No I haven't cold conditioned due to lack of space but will soon put a few bottles in the beer fridge and forget about them for a month or two. Cold conditioning would improve it. I have most of my beers under the house on what was once a concrete patio. The temps stays at 22-24oC this time of the year and cools to 
10oC mid winter.
I like the beer but the NB does give that woody character that is suppose to have. NB is good because it can be used in stouts, porters, ales, lagers etc for bitterness and/or flavour but the aroma is definate.
Anyway I'm sure your your steam beer will great.


----------



## Batz (19/1/04)

Thought about these , any recipes guys?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/1/04)

Here is mine Batz. I don't use Promash so excuse the format.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Steamer:

5.5kgs JW Pale
250grams Crystal 250-300EBC
200grams Carapils

Mashed at 67C for 60 minutes

32g Northern Brewer 10%AA (60min boil)
10g Northern Brewer 10%AA (15min boil)
10g Northern Brewer 10%AA (5min boil)
5g Northern Brewer 10%AA (flameout)

Wyeast Californian Lager 2112

OG 1051, IBU 40 SRM 10
------------------------------------------------------------------------

This was done for efficiency of 78% but because I left tap on during start of sparge run-off I lost 1 to 2 litres  so efficiency ended up at around 76%.
I used rain water and added calcium carbonate to get around 60ppm.

You can scale this to suit your efficiency Batz.

I have no idea what this is going to taste like but I will save you some for when you come to Adelaide.

Cheers and bollocks
TDA


----------



## Batz (20/1/04)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Barry (21/1/04)

Good Day
This is the recipe
22L 1.050 to 1.012 41IBU 0.82 BUGU 5.25 bottled.
Pale malt 4.5 kg
Dark Munich 0.5 kg
Crystal 0.4 kg

NB 9.8% 35g boil, 10g at end of boil
Cascade 6.6% 10g boil (to add a bit of hop complexity)

Mash at 67oC (can be 65-66oC if you want)
WLP810 San Fran

Fermented at 16oC (due to circumstances and historical reasons)

Warning: I have never made a great steam beer.


----------



## kook (23/1/04)

I've never made a true steam beer, however I've used the WY2112 for my "Cascade Common" on three occasions now. Its a damn good yeast, very clean taste.

Try using it instead of WY1056 in an APA, ends up brilliant!


----------



## yankee brewer (24/1/04)

Here is a link to my replies to a similar topic about Cali Lager:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...indpost&p=10036

and 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...indpost&p=10418

Hope it helps.


----------



## therook (27/6/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Here is mine Batz. I don't use Promash so excuse the format.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Steamer:
> 
> ...



Just reviving an old thread, i was fortunate to have a packet of Wy 2112 sent to me and found a Anchor Steam clone which is very similar to yours TDA, how did this beer turn out? If you can remember that far back.

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/08)

Hey Rook, if you're trying your hand at a Steam you won't go too far wrong with that recipe looks perfect.  

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/6/08)

therook said:


> Just reviving an old thread, i was fortunate to have a packet of Wy 2112 sent to me and found a Anchor Steam clone which is very similar to yours TDA, how did this beer turn out? If you can remember that far back.
> 
> Rook



To be honest Rook I can't remember ( which in my mind means it wasn't a standout or anything) but I am not far off of brewing another one. Just stocked up on Northern Brewer and cultured some 2112 from a Cream Ale that Boiler Boy gave me.
I will be using the same recipe pretty much so a swap could be on the cards.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Timmsy (27/6/08)

Found this while takinga brake at work. Might have a go.....

http://hopwild.com/2007/12/14/beer-brewing...ifornia-common/


----------



## Stuster (27/6/08)

I'm fermenting a steam beer at the moment. A bit hoppier than TDA's one, but that's the way I wanted it. B) 

Batch Size: 21.50 L 
Boil Size: 26.35 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 20.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 90.36 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 6.02 % 
0.15 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 3.61 % 
40.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (75 min) (First Hops 28.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (15 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) Yeast-Lager


----------



## therook (27/6/08)

Stuster said:


> I'm fermenting a steam beer at the moment. A bit hoppier than TDA's one, but that's the way I wanted it. B)
> 
> Batch Size: 21.50 L
> Boil Size: 26.35 L
> ...



That looks pretty good Stu, a bit of Amber hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

How big a starter do you make and how long does it take this yeast to ferment out?

Rook


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/6/08)

Stuster said:


> I'm fermenting a steam beer at the moment. A bit hoppier than TDA's one, but that's the way I wanted it. B)
> 
> Batch Size: 21.50 L
> Boil Size: 26.35 L
> ...



Hmm, I have just put my original recipe back through BeerSmith and it shows me that with all hop additions the IBU's came to 47!! Which makes it hoppier than Stusters contrary to his claim  
I reckon the original recipe could be a bit out on the bittering so whatever software you are using rook make sure you compensate. I would not go above 40IBU however you may want a really bitter beer. :lol: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Stuster (27/6/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Hmm, I have just put my original recipe back through BeerSmith and it shows me that with all hop additions the IBU's came to 47!! Which makes it hoppier than Stusters contrary to his claim



Damn. Caught out!  

I made only a 1L starter and it's not finished now after 10 days. Nearly there though and it's been fermenting at about 12C so not surprising really. I know the amber's not traditional or anything but just thought it might work well with the NB. We shall see, but I was inspired by your question to take a sample to see if it was finished and it's currently tasting pretty good.


----------



## tdh (27/6/08)

My 2 bobs worth.

Don't mash too hot, 66*C works best.
The yeast is a low attenuator and the beer shouldn't be too viscous.

tdh


----------



## Cortez The Killer (27/6/08)

Stuster said:


> Damn. Caught out!
> 
> I made only a 1L starter and it's not finished now after 10 days. Nearly there though and it's been fermenting at about 12C so not surprising really. I know the amber's not traditional or anything but just thought it might work well with the NB. We shall see, but I was inspired by your question to take a sample to see if it was finished and it's currently tasting pretty good.


Isn't 2112 supposed to be fermented at much higher temps? I'm pretty sure wyeast recommends up to 18*C.

I've got a cal common fermenting at the moment @ 18*C. I'll check it this weekend and keg if ready. Got a cream ale in a cube waiting for the cake.

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (27/6/08)

It's just sitting in the garage and that's the temp it's at, Cortez. I think it'll still get there as I've read of lots of people using it at cooler temps. The sample was clean with no sulphur.


----------



## tdh (27/6/08)

~18*C is good.


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/08)

Its a pretty versatile yeast. Will ferment sluggishly and crank out OK albeit highly malty lagers at 12 degrees or can be pushed up to around 18 degrees for Cali Commons as tdh said.

I used to compromise and ferment at 14-15 degrees for my Steams. Must do another soon. Might book it on the to-do list. :icon_cheers: 

Now one important point. From memory there's American Northern Brewer and Euro NB, the woody flavoured NB is American. Probably the right one to use.

Warren -


----------



## tdh (27/6/08)

USA NB are the woody ones.

If you can get 'em, use 'em. 

One of my all time faves.

tdh


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/08)

Thought there was a distinct difference tdh... Used some Euro (German I think) NB in a Cali Common recently. While still really nice it was very much a different hop to the US counterpart.

I found the Euro version to be more herbal/minty. Not bad in its own way though.  

Warren -


----------



## therook (27/6/08)

well thats thrown a cat amongst the pigeons....can't find American Northern Brewer from Gryphon or Craftbrewer.....if i can't source them what's a good alternative

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/08)

therook said:


> well thats thrown a cat amongst the pigeons....can't find American Northern Brewer from Gryphon or Craftbrewer.....if i can't source them what's a good alternative
> 
> Rook



Grain and Grape.

Warren -


----------



## therook (27/6/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Grain and Grape.
> 
> Warren -



Wazza,

I looked at there site, but it is the worst web site ever....

Rook


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/6/08)

therook said:


> well thats thrown a cat amongst the pigeons....can't find American Northern Brewer from Gryphon or Craftbrewer.....if i can't source them what's a good alternative
> 
> Rook



Pacific Gem :icon_drool2: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Pacific Gem :icon_drool2:
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Do they give you a woody too?  

Edit: forgot to add character.

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/6/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Do they give you a woody too?
> 
> Edit: forgot to add character.
> 
> Warren -



Absolutely :wub: 

They have a woody character along with some nectarine like flavours.

C&B
TDA


----------



## therook (30/6/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Grain and Grape.
> 
> Warren -




hey Wazza,

I emailed G & G and they only have the European version

Rook


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (31/7/08)

I have realised that I have the German Northern Brewer hops so my so called Steam Beer would not be to style :lol: 

As stated earlier I am going to brew one using Pacific Gem flowers but I like the idea of the Amber malt in the recipe so Stuster, how did yours turn out?

C&B
TDA


----------



## tdh (31/7/08)

I've just scored a load of US Northern Brewer from a brewery mate.

How much do you need?

tdh





therook said:


> well thats thrown a cat amongst the pigeons....can't find American Northern Brewer from Gryphon or Craftbrewer.....if i can't source them what's a good alternative
> 
> Rook


----------



## Stuster (31/7/08)

Tasting good so far, TDA, but it's not quite ready yet (although I've drunk a couple of bottles to see how it's going  ). Might send one ANAWBS way and see how it goes, but I'm pretty happy with it anyway. Gives it a bit of dryness in there to balance the dark crystal. Just might do with a touch more hops.  Finished at 1016 so tdh was probably spot on with mashing a little cooler.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (31/7/08)

tdh said:


> I've just scored a load of US Northern Brewer from a brewery mate.
> 
> How much do you need?
> 
> tdh



Is that question directed to me or the rook?

If it was to me I need enough for a 23 litre batch and a total of 40 IBU with hop additions at 60 and 15 mins.  
C&B
TDA


----------



## tdh (31/7/08)

Anybody!

Tell me what your dinky brew program recommends you use.

tdh


----------



## therook (31/7/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Is that question directed to me or the rook?
> 
> If it was to me I need enough for a 23 litre batch and a total of 40 IBU with hop additions at 60 and 15 mins.
> C&B
> TDA



Hey Mark, get double off him and you can send me some with the yeast....LOL

Rook


----------



## mikem108 (31/7/08)

"Designing great beers" mentions using Cascade for late additions, contest-wise do you think thats a good idea or will most judges consider that "not to style"


----------



## Stuster (31/7/08)

mikem108 said:


> "Designing great beers" mentions using Cascade for late additions, contest-wise do you think thats a good idea or will most judges consider that "not to style"



Well, according to the guidelines it's not supposed to be out of style because the guidelines say 



> American hops (usually Northern Brewer, rather than citrusy varieties)



but I think that it is very typical to use NB and really makes the beer a steam. If you go with Cascade, what really separates that from an APA?


----------



## mikem108 (31/7/08)

Thats what I though although Ray Daniels laments the loss of diversity in this style due to the dominance of Anchor Steam, other "traditional" recipes I've seen call for Cluster..... :icon_vomit: but I'd rather not use that


----------



## Steve Lacey (31/7/08)

Stuster said:


> but I think that it is very typical to use NB and really makes the beer a steam. If you go with Cascade, what really separates that from an APA?



Stuster, the reference to Cascades was for late hop additions. As long as the bittering is with NB and there is also some late NB, I believe you can use a dash of Cascade or other American varieties. The steam I brewed that won BOS over here in 2006 had some Amarillo and Cascade late. They didn't push the NB aside but all three played along together very happily. And the other thing that makes it not a pale ale is the lager yeast, even if you do ferment at 18, it still gives a different result than an ale yeast, a cleaner, sharper kind of bitterness. As it happened, I used WLP German Lager rather than San Francisco Lager. That recipe subsequently got made at a commercial brewery and was very popular indeed (even though I didn't think it was quite as good as the original batch of home brew!).

Regards,

Steve


----------



## trevc (31/7/08)

Just had an American mate of mine over here... he just got back from San Fran, and was really impressed with the beer from Anchor. 
He likes a lot of the same beers as myself, so it's looking quite tempting to make one. 

I'll be following this thread, and researching recipes. I would likely lean towards the lower end of hopping, to keep it wife-friendly (more sweet).


----------



## trevc (31/7/08)

Just found this one, in dodgy American measurements. What do you guys think? I'm trying to track down something that's authentic to the Anchor brand:


> What the heck is a California Common? You might better know it as Steam Beer. Unfortunately for the rest of us, those clever folks at Anchor Steam have trademarked the term Steam Beer, so its also been given this more general name describing its origins. Common, however, it is not. One of the few truly original styles, it was developed when German immigrants who came to the San Francisco area of California wanted to brew the Lagers from their homeland. In those days they had neither ice caves nor mechanical refrigeration which was necessary to ferment their Lager yeasts at the proper temperatures, usually in the 45-50 range. Instead, they adapted to the environment of the area and fermented their Lagers in shallow open vessels where the ambient temperatures of the region kept the fermentation in the 60-65 range.
> 
> This recipe is not designed to be a clone of Anchor Steam, but simply a good example of the style. The key to this style is the proper yeast strain. Without that, its not really a California Common. You must use either the Wyeast 2112 or White Labs WLP810. While you can ferment them at near ale temperatures, the best results will really come from keeping them in the 60-62 range.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stuster (31/7/08)

Steve Lacey said:


> Stuster, the reference to Cascades was for late hop additions. As long as the bittering is with NB and there is also some late NB, I believe you can use a dash of Cascade or other American varieties. The steam I brewed that won BOS over here in 2006 had some Amarillo and Cascade late. They didn't push the NB aside but all three played along together very happily. And the other thing that makes it not a pale ale is the lager yeast, even if you do ferment at 18, it still gives a different result than an ale yeast, a cleaner, sharper kind of bitterness. As it happened, I used WLP German Lager rather than San Francisco Lager. That recipe subsequently got made at a commercial brewery and was very popular indeed (even though I didn't think it was quite as good as the original batch of home brew!).



All good points, Steve. I guess you are right and having the Cascade along with the NB seems like it'd work and still be a little different. And if it's not for a comp then there's certainly no reason not to play around with it.

I also think it'd be good to use this yeast for a few different beers. I've got some slurry in the yeast from a steam beer and I'm planning on giving it a go in an APA at some point. I also used it in a Munich Dunkel and it seems to have worked out well although it's still not really ready to drink yet.

Has anyone used this yeast for something different?

trev, looks pretty good for a steam to me. Should make a nice beer.


----------



## newguy (31/7/08)

Stuster said:


> Has anyone used this yeast for something different?



I took my first best of show with a Dortmunder Export made with 2112 California Lager.


----------



## BoilerBoy (31/7/08)

Stuster said:


> Has anyone used this yeast for something different?



I reckon this is a fairly versatile yeast, great for making Summer drinking ales, cream ales & apa's.
I have used it in pale ales using German noble hops, Nelson Savin all had a good clean flavour brewed around 16-18C it hasn't dissapointed.

Have a Steam beer planned later this year using all NZ Southern Cross.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## dicko (31/7/08)

Hi all,
Here is one I did with a bit of Cascade in it.
I used cascade after reading Daniels DGB.
The amounts I used only gave a very slight hint of fruityness and it was pretty popular at the 2006 big brew day at anthony macs.
IIRC Kai had one there as well on that day and his was straight NB hops and it was excellent.

Stuster,
I have used this yeast to make an Aussie lager but my thoughts were that it left this style a bit sweet. It is definately suited to a Steam Beer.

Cheers


06-Mar-2006 Driver River Goldrush Ale

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Monday March 06, 2006
Head Brewer: DICKO
Asst Brewer: 
Recipe: Driver River Goldrush Ale

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 51.00 Wort Size (L): 51.00
Total Grain (Kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.94
Anticipated EBC: 27.1
Anticipated IBU: 37.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.94
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Alc by Weight: 3.71 by Volume: 4.75 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 74.3 RDF 61.8 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 78 %
Anticipated Points From Mash: 48.12
Actual Points From Mash: 48.12


Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 13.00 L Per Hour

Raw Pre-Boil Amounts - only targeted volume/gravity and evaporation
rate taken into account:

Pre-Boil Wort Size: 64.00 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.038 SG 9.59 Plato

With sparge water, mash water, additional infusions, vessel losses, top-up
water and evaporation rate recorded in the Water Needed Calculator:

Water Needed Pre-Boil Wort Size: 66.10 L
Water Needed Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.037 SG 9.30 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
79.0 7.90 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
9.0 0.90 kg. IMC Munich Australia 1.038 12
2.0 0.20 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 940
10.0 1.00 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
38.00 g. NORTHERN BREWER Pellet 9.90 24.3 60 min.
20.00 g. CASCADE Pellet 5.40 7.0 60 min.
10.00 g. CASCADE Pellet 5.40 1.8 30 min.
10.00 g. NORTHERN BREWER Pellet 9.90 3.3 30 min.
15.00 g. CASCADE Pellet 5.40 1.0 10 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2112 California Lager


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step
Heat Type: Infusion

Grain kg: 10.00
Water Qts: 31.70 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 30.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.10
Grain Temp: 21 C

Dough In Temp: 74 Time: 0
Saccharification Rest Temp: 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp: 76 Time: 15
Sparge Temp: 76 Time: 40

Runnings Stopped At: 1.010 SG 2.56 Plato


Additional Infusion Temperatures And Amounts
--------------------------------------------

Mash Out Step: 11.39 Ltr of 99 Degree Water Added


Total Mash Volume L: 48.06 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.



Water Needed For Brewing Session
--------------------------------

Sparge Amount: 36.73 Sparge Deadspace: 0.00 Total Into Mash: 36.73

Total Grain Kg: 10.00 Ltr Per Kg: 4.14 Total From Mash: 31.37
Mash Liters: 41.39
Grain Absorption: 10.01

Amount Lost in Lauter Tun Deadspace,
Grant and Misc. to Kettle: 2.00

Top Up Water Added to Kettle: 0.00
Amount into Kettle: 66.10

Boil Time (min): 60.00 Evaporation Rate: 13.00
Amount after Boil: 53.10

Left in Kettle Deadspace: 5.00
Left in Hopback: 0.00
Left in Counterflow Chiller: 0.00
Left in Other Equipment / Other Absorption: 0.00

Amount to Chillers: 48.10
Amount After Cooling (4 perc.): 46.18



Grain absorption rate is: 1.01 (L Per kg)

Evaporation rate is Liters Per Hour

This formulation will yield 46.18 liters of fermentable wort.

You will need 78.12 liters of water for the complete brewing session.


----------



## tdh (31/7/08)

Great yeast if your bitterness is HIGH or you're adding sugar. It's a malty sweet low attenuator.

Tooheys New would taste brilliant if they used this yeast............maybe

tdh


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (31/7/08)

therook said:


> Hey Mark, get double off him and you can send me some with the yeast....LOL
> 
> Rook



Too late rook, yeast is on it's way already.

C&B
TDA


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (31/7/08)

tdh said:


> Anybody!
> 
> Tell me what your dinky brew program recommends you use.
> 
> tdh



Tell me the AA and I will let you know. Thanks.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Kai (1/8/08)

dicko said:


> Hi all,
> Here is one I did with a bit of Cascade in it.
> I used cascade after reading Daniels DGB.
> The amounts I used only gave a very slight hint of fruityness and it was pretty popular at the 2006 big brew day at anthony macs.
> IIRC Kai had one there as well on that day and his was straight NB hops and it was excellent.



You remember well, I read your recipe just now and thought it sounded familiar. I remember yours that day as our respective steams were pretty much on opposite ends of the BJCP guideline... mine was quite a big beer while yours was lighter and eminently quaffable. The Cascade did not shine through very strongly either and the beer was very clean. A few weeks later after mine had mellowed out a little it was remarkably similar to anchor steam in a side-by-side tasting with a few fellow bjcp'ers... just a bit bigger.

good memories


----------



## Barry (1/8/08)

Good Day

I use the WLP810 (San Fran), which is the same Calf lager, for many malty lagers. Vienna, helles, Munich Dunkel, bock, maibock and doppelbock. Usually at 10-12+oC but it is forgiving. Gets slightly fruity/estery over 14/15oC IMHO. A very easy yeast to use but I give it 3 to 5+ weeks to ferment and don't have trouble with sulphur which some people have complained about re this yeast.
If you rely on cold temps in the garage and have no fridge this is the lager yeast for you again IMHO.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jaytee (1/8/08)

Barry said:


> Good Day
> 
> I use the WLP810 (San Fran), which is the same Calf lager, for many malty lagers. Vienna, helles, Munich Dunkel, bock, maibock and doppelbock. Usually at 10-12+oC but it is forgiving. Gets slightly fruity/estery over 14/15oC IMHO. A very easy yeast to use but I give it 3 to 5+ weeks to ferment and don't have trouble with sulphur which some people have complained about re this yeast.
> If you rely on cold temps in the garage and have no fridge this is the lager yeast for you again IMHO.
> Hope this helps.



I was interested to read that about fermenting the California Common yeast at 10-12oC Barry. 

My house quaffer is a 90% BB Pale, 10% Munich (and sometimes 1% Carahell) with W2112
I've got no temperature control other than on the concrete floor gets me around a 12-14oC ferment while on the bench gives me 14-16oC
I'd read Wyeasts recomendation This strain is not recommended for cold temperature fermentation and tended to keep my ferment in the 14oC+ range - and the result is ok

How does it compare to the traditional lager yeasts at these temperatures - is it worthwhile dropping the ferment temperature down a bit ?

cheers, jaytee


----------

